# F-111 dump and burn



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2013)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 23, 2013)

Very cool clip! I used to love watching them do that.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2013)

Cool video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the bacon!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2013)

No wuckas.  Always got a buzz out of the dump and burn and that's an awesome clip.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice one! Beats the rest of the 'barbies' !


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 27, 2013)

Cool!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's another cool clip of a dump and burn at the Gold Coast indy.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klTnfEjvmLE_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty impressive, at first glance it does looks like the aircraft was hit by a missile or something.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 6, 2013)

more bacon! Thanks Charles.


----------

